# Deposit did not appear in my checking account today...



## San Antone Sam

Raiser sent an email saying they would pay a certain amount (as they normally do), but no deposit appeared in my checking account this Thursday morning. I have been driving a little over a month and the deposits have been coming overnight each Thursday morning like clockwork until today. Has this happened to any of you?


----------



## benny

San Antone Sam said:


> Raiser sent an email saying they would pay a certain amount (as they normally do), but no deposit appeared in my checking account this Thursday morning. I have been driving a little over a month and the deposits have been coming overnight each Thursday morning like clockwork until today. Has this happened to any of you?


yes me too at the worst possible time. Im waiting on a response for the turnaround time to fix it


----------



## UberComic

I didn't get my deposit either, but got the email. I hope its in there tonight since I have a credit card payment going out.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Very Strange


----------



## Bully

Same here. They sent us a text saying that there's a delay and that they're working on it.


----------



## Spanky

Been driving since Oct. This is probably the fourth time it happens. Will show up on Friday. Usually comes in the day after the email. My email came in at 4am today.


----------



## uberlady

Same delay in Philly. However, we haven't received an email nor text letting us know.


----------



## Bully

Man I gotta pay my credit cards today!!!!


----------



## benny

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> Man I gotta pay my credit cards today!!!!


im in the same boat, I told my landlord I would pay them today


----------



## Driving a lot

benny said:


> yes me too at the worst possible time. Im waiting on a response for the turnaround time to fix it


Same here in Massachusetts got the email said they paid me but no money...


----------



## benny

this is the reply I got after asking,

I just spoke with our payroll dept and I was advised due to an internal system error, some of our payments may be delayed this week. Our AP team is working to resolve this issue as soon as possible, at which point you will see the payment deposited to your account.
Moving forward, payments should not experience this issue. However, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience that this may cause you.
Sorry about that - but it's coming!


----------



## Driving a lot

uBerSUV_NYC said:


>


We need our money people have bills to pay and auto payments going out online that's scheduled to be paid...


----------



## GearJammer

Delays in payment deposits can only mean one thing - lack of cash on hand.


----------



## Driving a lot

I can't drive till I get my money that sucks,I hope it's fixed real soon


----------



## Driving a lot

GearJammer said:


> Delays in payment deposits can only mean one thing - lack of cash on hand.


Can't be that all the driving we all do all over the world that would not be good if it's true


----------



## u_no_me

I guess that $1.2B check hasn't cleared yet, or Travis has spent it already. Maybe they should get back all those phones that aren't being used that they haven't asked for back, instead of just throwing money away.


----------



## ScreenwriterSam

I didn't get mine, either. All I got was the usual email saying "Raisier has paid you." Got no email or text saying anything about a delay. I just sent them an email trying to find out what is going on.


----------



## ScreenwriterSam

This is the response I just got back: 

Thank you for reaching out regarding your payments. Due to an internal system error, some of our payments were delayed this week. Our AP team is working to resolve this issue as soon as possible, at which point you will see the payment deposited to your account. Moving forward, payments should not experience this issue. However, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience that this may cause you. Again, very sorry for the inconvenience.

Kind Regards,
Donna


----------



## dominant7th

I got the e-mail saying I was paid but my balance says otherwise.


----------



## uberXDenver

uberlady said:


> Same delay in Philly. However, we haven't received an email nor text letting us know.


Denver here- no text - no email either - PISSED!


----------



## uberXDenver

uberXDenver said:


> Denver here- no text - no email either - PISSED!


SORRY- let me be more clear- got email from Rasier saying i was paid but no $ in account from them. NO TEXT though


----------



## uberXDenver

ScreenwriterSam said:


> I didn't get mine, either. All I got was the usual email saying "Raisier has paid you." Got no email or text saying anything about a delay. I just sent them an email trying to find out what is going on.


i got no email or text explaining ANY DELAY!!! PISSED - they have billions - wtf?!?!?!?


----------



## Steve8

I've been driving since December, this is probably the 5th time this has happened. Hopefully it comes tomorrow, it has all the previous times (but that was before they used bill.com). Sucks cuz I have bills I HAVE to pay tomorrow, so if it doesn't come I won't have gas money to work this weekend...AWESOME!!!


----------



## Chicago-uber

Didn't get paid either.


----------



## u_no_me

question is whether it can still make it in today, or won't it be until Fri?


----------



## Nitedriver

same here..

email :
Due to an internal system error, some of our payments were delayed this week (despite you receiving notification that it had deposited).

hopefully comin in fast ...


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Received a text saying the payment issue has been resolved and we should see the $$$ in our accounts by 5pm.


----------



## UberGirl

I think it's because I made a little more than usual this past week so now they can't pay


----------



## Joanne

Oh no! I don't see my deposit. GAH!


----------



## Troy Monroe

Got the texts in san antonio even thou I haven't gone home to pick up the brick that arrived today. One thing I do notice is there seems to be no consistency throughout the different markets on notifications. They need to work on that. Can't be a top customer service/tech company if your face to face reps are kept in the dark uber. Notifications need to go to that "all" mail list. Even if it doesn't pertain to our market, keep us abreast. Our customers may be flying there or from there. 

T.


----------



## jentacomauber

No deposit for me either.  It's my first week, but I did get the confirmation of deposit email from Bill.com. I got a successful prenote deposit in my checking account two weeks ago, so they have the right banking info.
No text about a delay.
My email to support was returned with a "this is unmonitored" message. 
For a first week experience, it makes it clear I can't count on timely payment from Uber.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Boo. I didn't get paid either... 

Guess it's good thing that I keep 2 months operating expenses in that account, and do not draw my bills from there.


----------



## jentacomauber

Pending deposit just showed up in my bank account, effective tomorrow.


----------



## u_no_me

5pm EST passed, one of the biggest banks, no sign of a penny from Uber, no response to morning email.


----------



## Bully

jentacomauber said:


> Pending deposit just showed up in my bank account, effective tomorrow.


what's your bank


----------



## Big Machine

ACH transactions do not post the same day. The fastest you will ever see an ACH is next business day. They were blowing smoke up peoples asses to quiet them down with the whole by 5pm bs


----------



## Bully

Big Machine said:


> ACH transactions do not post the same day. The fastest you will ever see an ACH is next business day. They were blowing smoke up peoples asses to quiet them down with the whole by 5pm bs


that's what I said on reddit.

I want $50 for my pain and suffering this morning


----------



## Driving a lot

5pm no money hit us with the curve ball....no driving today I guess


----------



## Driving a lot

I hope über does something to make up for this...lol it sounded good wishful thinking


----------



## Nitedriver

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> that's what I said on reddit.
> 
> I want $50 for my pain and suffering this morning


haa ..whaz u pain ?? how bout a wife screamin at me....here comes Johnny...


----------



## uberlady

6:32pm and no uber deposit. Why promise by 5pm? Let down.


----------



## Walkersm

Lady what 5pm meant was they would send it by 5pm eastern. That it does not show in your account is not a factor of Bill.com or Uber rather a factor of how your bank processes ACH transactions. Every bank is different in this regard.


----------



## dominant7th

Credit Unions typically make the funds available faster


----------



## MJP

Biz at Uber (Uber)
Jul 17 10:56

Hi xxx,

Thank you for reaching out regarding your payment. We are aware of this issue and are very concerned because we know how essential it is that you are paid on time. Due to an issue with our 3rd party payment provider, some payments were delayed this week. Our payments team is working on sending the payments out now. Your payment should be deposited to your account no later than 2:00 pm (PST) today if you bank with a larger institution. If you have a Credit Union, there is a chance your payment won’t arrive until tomorrow morning at the latest.

We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. Uber recognizes the importance of making sure payments are on time every week, and is committed to making every effort to ensure this does not happen again. If you have not received payment by tomorrow morning, please reach out to us and we will get this resolved for you.

Sincerely,

Biz

Uber Support


----------



## uberlady

Walkersm said:


> Lady what 5pm meant was they would send it by 5pm eastern. That it does not show in your account is not a factor of Bill.com or Uber rather a factor of how your bank processes ACH transactions. Every bank is different in this regard.


I received a text from uber saying that it would POST by 5pm.


----------



## Bully

uberlady said:


> I received a text from uber saying that it would POST by 5pm.


same, walkersm please check your facts


----------



## Nitedriver

this really suks, ACH takes longer ..


----------



## dominant7th

Wasn't there a problem w/Lyft's deposit last week too?


----------



## Driving a lot

I need my money ....this sucks hope this doesn't happen a lot


----------



## Walkersm

Get to know the difference between "Post" and "Clear" when talking about ACH. Not all people see the "Post" in their accounts at all institutions. But everyone sees the "Clear"


----------



## Nitedriver

I have confidence in Uber ..we will get it by Friday ...it's ok it can happen..


----------



## Barbara Bitela

I did get through and was told much of the same. It's bad enough to read this: (posted on Craig's list today)
Jul 17 Make $1050/week driving with Uber! pic img business/mgmt
Jul 17 Make $1050/week driving with Uber! pic img transportation
Which I personally do not care for but I 'get it'.

That said: everyone gets two chances. This however is the second time this has happened to me and I am angry about it.
But my anger is fleeting because it doesn't serve a purpose. Instead, I have learned from this from the last time; I left myself a cushion of cash. And let me tell you THAT IS NOT easy. In short, I am going to re-evaluate my thoughts on working for ONLY for them. I feel bad for all of you that have payments that you've made and that you may not be covered by your bank. I've been there. There's nothing good that will come of this and I don't need the owner to 'care': I need the owner to not allow this: *EVER!*

*
*


----------



## ktownla213

Received an email stating they will be reimbursing non-sufficient funds fees.

*"What if I get a non-sufficient funds fee?*

Bill.com has assured us that they will reimburse fees for non-sufficient funds if they are caused by payments not posting on Thursday 7/17/2014. Should you require reimbursement, please reply to this email with the following information:


Your contact information: first name, last name, phone number
A copy of your bank statement that shows the date the funds were deposited. 
A copy of your bank statement that clearly shows the fees you incurred for non-sufficient funds."


----------



## MJP

can I get a few 5 star ratings for this delay, Uber?


----------



## SPQR

I checked my bank account, the payment has been finally made. Hopefully everyone got it as well.


----------



## Bully

Received mine at 1:10am too.


----------



## benny

wish they would do some kind of promotion for us or something


----------



## Barbara Bitela

email them at [email protected] 
in the subject line put
PROMOTIONS
tell them what is so great about where you are and make suggestions to them
OFTEN they don't 'grasp' the perspectives that locals can offer.
Try it ;-) 
for example we have a kick butt bowling alley restaurant so I let them know
they gave that place their own promo code


----------



## Barbara Bitela

SPQR said:


> I checked my bank account, the payment has been finally made. Hopefully everyone got it as well.


not yet but I am PST


----------



## Liberty

When I mess up I comp the rider a extra mile or two. Better to maintain the five star rating. Maybe Über can provide some extra help.


----------



## bittertea

It is now 3pm Friday and I have not been paid yet. Anyone experiencing the same thing?


----------



## dominant7th

Got the ACH email last night. It was there when I got up. Sorry dude.


----------



## SunSmith

Got mine sometime during the day Friday.


----------



## u_no_me

cybertec69 said:


> I am considered an Uber VIP partner


What's an Uber VIP Partner?


----------



## cybertec69

That is when you have a high rating and have a certain number of trips completed.


----------



## u_no_me

cybertec69 said:


> That is when you have a high rating and have a certain number of trips completed.


How high and how many?

I want in the club


----------



## u_no_me

and what does it get you?


----------



## Barbara Bitela

I get this I do. It's a practical reality. But let me tell you what else it does: it's freedom. First, I drive slow, thank goodness to because I recently learned people don't walk anymore and bikers don't just bike anymore they TEXT and walk or bike. So there's that. But too, it allows me to do other things full time while I get cash to eat and pay my mortgage. So I like that. As far as the rating goes, it's pretty 'ez' to stay over four if you think about it. Just be nice. Polite. Helpful. Kind. I swear, I am better at everything since driving for uber. I feel younger than my ccccc age. I look forward to the driving and because we are now in Placer county, I can HOLD IN my home; a luxury I am fully aware not everyone has so for that I am thankful. 

Uber is not for everyone.
You have to love to drive.
You have to want to serve.
If you don't have those two at your core, it's probably not the best gig for you.

Right now, I am striving to get uber to set up DRIVER CHAT vs this email and wait three days for an answer crap.
This is their blind spot: they don't 'see' us. 
They need to.
If the CFO doesn't add "Driver Liaison Customer Service" as a Balance sheet item, this is folly.

I get high tech, I do.

But when I am holding: UBER COULD EASY throw down a link for me, pay me by the hour and allow me to help OTHER DRIVERS.

My hope is they will 'get it'.

thoughts?


----------



## cybertec69

u_no_me said:


> and what does it get you?


NOTHING, only more wear and tear on you and your car, this company is just like all the rest of these blood suckers..


----------



## cybertec69

Barbara Bitela said:


> I get this I do. It's a practical reality. But let me tell you what else it does: it's freedom. First, I drive slow, thank goodness to because I recently learned people don't walk anymore and bikers don't just bike anymore they TEXT and walk or bike. So there's that. But too, it allows me to do other things full time while I get cash to eat and pay my mortgage. So I like that. As far as the rating goes, it's pretty 'ez' to stay over four if you think about it. Just be nice. Polite. Helpful. Kind. I swear, I am better at everything since driving for uber. I feel younger than my ccccc age. I look forward to the driving and because we are now in Placer county, I can HOLD IN my home; a luxury I am fully aware not everyone has so for that I am thankful.
> 
> Uber is not for everyone.
> You have to love to drive.
> You have to want to serve.
> If you don't have those two at your core, it's probably not the best gig for you.
> 
> Right now, I am striving to get uber to set up DRIVER CHAT vs this email and wait three days for an answer crap.
> This is their blind spot: they don't 'see' us.
> They need to.
> If the CFO doesn't add "Driver Liaison Customer Service" as a Balance sheet item, this is folly.
> 
> I get high tech, I do.
> 
> But when I am holding: UBER COULD EASY throw down a link for me, pay me by the hour and allow me to help OTHER DRIVERS.
> 
> My hope is they will 'get it'.
> 
> thoughts?


Come and drive Uberx in NYC, then sing me the same tune, LOL. I pick up many people from California, 20-30% of my fares every week, they tell me that it's a completely different animal here than in LAID BACK California, 90% of the people you pick up are always late and should have been there minutes if not hours ago, and they expect you to become Moses and part the oceans for them to get there ASAP, to put it simply, New Yorkers are always late and there is never enough time on the clock, you figure out the rest. And in response to your Uber "Driver Liaison Customer Service", get real, Lol, maybe in the wonderful world of OZ.


----------



## cybertec69

Here is a management audio feed from Uber , after forty or so negative comments where posted by NYC disgruntled UberX partners, they locked down the posting section and removed all the comments, now that is communism at it's finest. Also the GM has no clue what he is talking, about and sounds like he is reading a script, as his response is the same for each question, typical corporate speak. I will post the link once I pass 5 posts.


----------



## u_no_me

cybertec69 said:


> after forty or so negative comments where posted by NYC disgruntled UberX partners, they locked down the posting section and removed all the comments,


Posted where?


----------



## Bully

Soundcloud,

__
https://soundcloud.com/ubernyc%2Fuber-blacksuv-uber-nycs-gm-answers-your-questions

what a bunch of morons


----------



## Bully

I'd rather give free BJs on CG than taking Uberx fares. They can shove their 10% to 15% extra up their ass. They really think we're stupid and that we can't do simple math. **** you uber.


----------



## u_no_me

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> I'd rather give free BJs on CG than taking Uberx fares.


That's a little more information than I was looking for.


----------



## Bully

Hahahahhahaha


----------



## cybertec69

what a bunch of morons[/QUOTE]Thanks for posting it, and that was filled with 44 posts from angry UberX drivers and the posts and thread was soon after locked down.


uBerSUV_NYC said:


> I'd rather give free BJs on CG than taking Uberx fares. They can shove their 10% to 15% extra up their ass. They really think we're stupid and that we can't do simple math. **** you uber.


So you are now telling me that they are forcing Uber X fares down your throat, reason is many if not close to all UberX partners shut down their radios "including myself" after that ludicrus 20% cut, the fares where low before, now with the 20% cut it is madness trying to operate a Taxi Dispatch service in NYC. Good thing I have a few private clients that keep me afloat, Uber can put a driver in the poor house real fast. From having to drive a fair amount of distances to do a less than one mile job, which you are pretty much doing at cost after all your expenses, or people dispatching you and half way there canceling the car "because they found a yellow cab", now you wasted time and money and nothing to show for it, also at the same time your radio was tied down, and most likely you lost a good fair, Uber could care less for us partners, we are just another number on the factory line. People who are not in this business have no idea the costs associated with operating a TLC vehicle in NYC, every time I see you Uber SUV guys I feel sorry for you, because I know what it's like, I tried to justify the new rate cut, but after a week the numbers just did not equate.


----------



## Bully

Yeah, I didn't buy a $70k SUV to take Uberx fares... They can go **** themselves. The only good thing about Uber is that so many people love my car and become private clients. It's good for networking. I don't have to solicit anyone, people ask for my contact info by themselves... i'm sure time will come and they'll realize that they're playing with fire.


----------



## u_no_me

While on the topic, the XL rates are not that much higher than X, and when you factor in all operating expenses, it makes no sense to nickle and dime drivers by charging 28% instead of 20% comm.

The large print giveth, and the small print taketh away.


----------



## cybertec69

About two weeks ago I picked up an Uber black SUV driver at Ubers office "which I found strange", actually his friend dispatched a car for him, once I picked him up I asked him where we where we were going, he said to pick up his car, initially I thought it was in the repair shop, so after talking to him on the way to the location of his vehicle, he told me he got busted by the TCL police by driving around his private client, so his car got impounded "that's where we where going" to pick it up, it cost him an arm and a leg after fine and impound costs, we had to stop at his local bank so he can get whatever money he had left in there to get the vehicle out, long story short, I use my own car with my private clients, if you use a TLC license plate car and you are caught with a client that was not dispatched through that company, it can become a hairy proposition if you get stopped by the TLC police for a routine check.


----------



## Bully

cybertec69 said:


> About two weeks ago I picked up an Uber black SUV driver at Ubers office "which I found strange", actually his friend dispatched a car for him, once I picked him up I asked him where we where we were going, he said to pick up his car, initially I thought it was in the repair shop, so after talking to him on the way to the location of his vehicle, he told me he got busted by the TCL police by driving around his private client, so his car got impounded "that's where we where going" to pick it up, it cost him an arm and a leg after fine and impound costs, we had to stop at his local bank so he can get whatever money he had left in there to get the vehicle out, long story short, I use my own car with my private clients, if you use a TLC license plate car and you are caught with a client that was not dispatched through that company, it can become a hairy proposition if you get stopped by the TLC police for a routine check.


There's always a way around. Guy must've been dumb.


----------



## cybertec69

I am sure there is, but I am not taking any chances, especially around park avenue "where my client always conducts her business 3-5 times a week, hours at a time", were the TLC undercover police is always on the lookout, they drive in all kinds of undercover vehicles, from yellow cabs, to black cars, but I can spot them a mile away. Maybe he got caught street hailing, which is not worth the hassle, but I guess desperation can lead to mindless decisions.


----------



## Bully

Also how do you like the new prices for black and SUV? Before I used to enjoy waiting for customers with the meter running but now we get paid less per minute so it's much less lucrative when you're sitting in traffic or waiting for someone... I really hate uber.


----------



## cybertec69

Same here, I hate when you get dispatched and the client is still in the house getting ready, what I do when I get there and I don't see them I immediately text them that I am outside, I also hate getting stuck in traffic but that is the name of the game in NYC, especially going to the airport JFK or Newark after 4 PM or in morning rush hour, I try to start real early, if you go out at 4 AM you usually get at least 2 airport job in an hour to hour and a half "people like the early flights because they are cheaper", which are smooth and fast do to no traffic on the road, after 7 AM it's another story, you need to know the routes and try to be as efficient as possible, and know what areas to chill at to get calls, I remember when I first started they used to show you the hot area on the map, not anymore, I guess because most drivers flocked to just those areas. The problem with Uber is they still have not figured out the logistics of NYC, there is times I get dispatched from ridiculous distances, and you have no idea where the fare is going, it could be to Westchester or down the block to get a cup of coffee, now for a base fare of $8, which after all expenses are calculated and deducted I am left with $2.50, they are out of their F minds. I send them numerous email in regards to the new price cuts and it not being feasible for us PARTNERS "cough, cough", they kept responding with the same corporate email, that we would get more fares whcich meant more $, LOL, more fares more wear and tear on me and my car and more fuel costs which equated to less money and more hours, I also told them that as a dispatch service "that's why clients pay a bit more for the convenience of not having to stand on a street corner in the rain, snow, or heat to hail a cab" we can in no way shape or form be cheaper than a yellow cab, which is a street hail service and can pick up it's next fair as soon as their fair exits heir vehicle, there was a study done and I can't post the link till tomorrow and until I get a like on one of my posts, that stated that Uber X drivers considering the number of hours on the road a week of an average of 70-80 hours that their car was occupied 31% of the time, that means that out of the 14 hours you are on the road, that only 4-6 hours of it is being utilized , the yellow taxi is utilizing it's time on the road at 51%, now these figures can be slightly off, but not that far from reality.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

cybertec69 said:


> ... snip...
> there was a study done and I can't post the link till tomorrow and until I get a like on one of my posts, that stated that Uber X drivers considering the number of hours on the road a week of an average of 70-80 hours that their car was occupied 31% of the time, that means that out of the 14 hours you are on the road, that only 4-6 hours of it is being utilized , the yellow taxi is utilizing it's time on the road at 51%, now these figures can be slightly off, but not that far from reality.


NYC is probably a unique market, but I think looking at utilization rates is a very good idea. I have not measured it time wise, but I have looked at it from a mileage standpoint. Surges can effect your final profitability results, but the highest utilization rate I have ever been able to achieve was 67% on a weekend night. (meaning 67% of the miles I drove was while on "fare"). If I don't get at least 55% of the miles paid for then my numbers do not look good. This is for Orange County, which is a really low fare rate area.

Bottom line ... try to drive in areas where you can try to minimize the time and distance between rides. You only have so much control over this, since riders can take you some surprising places, but that should be the goal.


----------



## Moki

So, I drove last week. Uber app shows a payout. When should I expect the deposit? Or is that inconsistent?

Thanks. 
New uber driver


----------

